# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Hello!

## noNAME

Petite présentation du soir  :Smile: 

noName, région parisienne, plus à l'aise avec les animaux qu'avec les gens, je sauve tout ce que je peux (parfois des insectes si si).

Je suis famille d'accueil pour chats, même si j'essaye parfois d'arrêter, ma porte reste ouverte pour le petit malheureux qui croisera ma route (je fais ça depuis l'âge de 5 ans, j'ai commencé avec un pigeon à l'aile cassée).

A part ça j'aime bien faire des photos, révasser, flâner, bouquiner, Netflixer... et je travaille sur un projet dont le but est de vendre des trucs pour reverser des sous à des assos de PA (je suis graphiste).

Voilou en quelques lignes  :Smile: 

Au plaisir !

----------


## doriant

Bonjour Noname !Welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Bonjour , bienvenue sur ce forum

----------

